# Deathguard obliterators



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

this came up when writing a fluffy deathguard list. Are obliterators fluffy in a deathguard army? I've never found a mention of them on lexicanium or in the idex astartes as being in deathguard armies what do you think. Rep for best answear!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Obliterators aren't from a specific legion; they're effectively mercenaries that fight for technology. Chaos Warbands fiht each other for Obliteratorial help, so yeah, I'm sure they'd hire themselves out to the Death Guard no problems.

Midnight


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm sure a servant of Nurgle that caught a Tech-Virus at the local brothel would still fit right in with the Death Guard. He just has more gooey guns than everyone else.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about wether someone else has used the idea first and then taking this a justification. 40K is a big, big, big world where anything can happen. If you can make your idea logically and thematically consistent with the background, then go for it!
So, in your case, Deathguard Oblits. Would it fit with the background for Deathguard and members of the Obliterator cult to ally? Yes; any Chaos faction will fight with any Chaos faction as long as their goals match. Beyond this, is we could say that a Deathguard Techmarine/Terminator caught the tech-virus and, as GauntsGhosts said, has properly gooey guns! You could also say that a group of particulary blessed sons of Mortarion, have been swollen to huge size with Nurgle's blessings, and are able to carry loads of weapons with them or just use sprays of gunk/flies/mucous/vomit to get the same effect.

GFP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There are no shortage of oblits that people have made nurgley. The rules fit the dearh guard too. Slow and purposeful, resilient. They certainly walk through gunfire like dg do. Besides, if you are going for a fluffy dg then you are limited in what you can use anyway. Oblits can be fluffy for dg so go ahead, they are a champion unit too.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well nurgle isthe god of pestilence, decay and disease
Obliterators become oblits due to a virus
Thus i think it fits perfectly


----------



## lomaxxdurang (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought they were supposed to be iron warriors only thing and have only recently started getting more spread out.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

lomaxxdurang said:


> I thought they were supposed to be iron warriors only thing and have only recently started getting more spread out.


Not Iron Warriors only, just that the virus originated with Iron Warriors.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

the techno-virus isnt just limited to the iron warriors anymore, an example would be in daemon world were one of the word bearers had been infected, even tho that is only one account i can think of, you can presume that it acts like any virus and spreads, so its totally feasible that a death guard plague marine or more then was infected by the techno-virus and became oblits, staying within their warband, and i would think papa nurgle would very happy with that, lol


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is the Techno-Virus think true then? I thought they were just Techmarines who got daemonic gifts.

Midnight


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

It doesn't just have to be a Techno-virus, as Penguin said he could be able to shoot various gunk/diseases thanks to mutations. Likewise there could be 'Obliterators' that haven't contracted the virus but operate the same way thanks to lots of mutations, or he could just have mouths all over his body he decided to pack with guns...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Is the Techno-Virus think true then? I thought they were just Techmarines who got daemonic gifts.
> 
> Midnight


Could be possessed Death Guard Terminators, if you so wish.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

No, no, I'm fine with it being a virus, but in the CSM 'Dex it says that some oppose the Techno-Virus theory, just wondering if it had been confirmed by GW.

Midnight


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

gof or it when i converted ma oblitz i painted them from my favourite trator leigons black leigon thousand sons world eaters and the most corrupted is deathguard


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

For all the mixing of certain units in legions, its not impossible but very improbable. Though I must say, I once saw a very well converted and painted obliterator in the death guard color scheme and I must say it was the best obliterator I have ever seen. The Word Bearers in the novel _Daemon World_ had their own obliterator they used. 

Because obliterators have their own agenda in things they work more like mercenaries so they really wouldn't work with any of the legions devoted to single deities of chaos as they work to extreme ways to please their gods that would fall out of hand. But for fluff sakes it could be that an obliterator had spent so much time aquiring certain technologies from the Death Guard Legion that he slowly and slowly got corrupted with the mark of Nurgle. 

Side Note: I miss obliterators being toughness five and strength five. Imagine if you could actually give them a nurgle mark? Toughness six!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

thats why you have nurgle bikers :victory:
anyway i think just going with plague marines been infected with the techno-virus would do, id except that and i think other players would


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I notice alot use the WB Oblit in Daemon World, but the WBs had another Oblit "like" entity. Ghrendal in the WB novels. He was a Possessed Magos and his gifts were VERY Oblit like. The Oblits can be more than Techno Virus Iron Warriors, it could be as simple fluff wise as a Nurgly Possessed Magos.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> I notice alot use the WB Oblit in Daemon World, but the WBs had another Oblit "like" entity. Ghrendal in the WB novels. He was a Possessed Magos and his gifts were VERY Oblit like. The Oblits can be more than Techno Virus Iron Warriors, it could be as simple fluff wise as a Nurgly Possessed Magos.


Remember that having oblit "like" abilities doesn't make one an obliterator. Obliterators are unique as they have been created into obliterators. I think it was in the description of the Obliterators in third addition that stated though many Iron Warriors have many characteristics of obliterators they aren't true obliterators. 

Obliterators have a fanaticism unique to most chaos warriors which is to seek out forbidden and secret technologies. You can see, worshipping a deity would conflict with this trait.


----------

